# Mail order ?



## Jpk1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

So I have a local guy who I use but I have been looking for a backup which I think will have to be mail order. For those who do this what is your payment method did you set up a new bank account or use money gram? Or?


----------



## Freedom (Nov 10, 2015)

WU MG Bitcoin...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 10, 2015)

Payment method is determined by the seller, not the buyer.....


----------



## Jpk1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Payment method is determined by the seller, not the buyer.....



Lol well I know that just trying to figure out the most secure way which will also be part of making my choice.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2015)

Jpk1985 said:


> Lol well I know that just trying to figure out the most secure way which will also be part of making my choice.



Damn near anything but paypal or a credit card.  I would steer clear of CIM until you have a relationship with the source as well.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 10, 2015)

Walmart to Walmart no Id required


----------



## Dex (Nov 10, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Walmart to Walmart no Id required



Moneygram and Western Union don't require ID either. You can give them fake info from sender and challenge question for receiver.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 10, 2015)

You can use a third party holder of cash... just mail it off to me and I'll ensure everything works out... for me anyways...haha


----------



## bronco (Nov 10, 2015)

Dex said:


> Moneygram and Western Union don't require ID either. You can give them fake info from sender and challenge question for receiver.



Using walmart is a hell of alot cheaper than wu or mg


----------



## Jimster135 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mostly wu and money gram


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 11, 2015)

I've used walmart, WU and CIM, Like Dragon said, it's what ever the seller wants


----------



## strongbow (Nov 11, 2015)

Dont ask me cause I use CC when ever I can. 40 transactions , never a problem. But Ill use WU if that's what they require. My main source will only let you use CC after you have had several completed orders. It is processed by a third party that is clean. I always figure if I get ripped , I can contest the charge.


----------



## Flexfx (Nov 15, 2015)

WU is fine for a verified supplier.  In some international country's WU payments is a prime target for scammers.  Even domestic suppliers get scammed by their own international re-shipment services.


----------

